# Hagen life glo 36" t5ho bulbs



## lovevc (Nov 24, 2010)

Hi


Do u guys know where i can find those bulbs, i bought the hagen light fixture from AI 2 yrs ago, and im thinking abut getting some new bulbs but apparently they don't carry it anymore.


Thx


----------



## df001 (Nov 13, 2007)

A standard t5ho bulb wont fit? Why not order bulbs from angelfins or one of the others on the forum?


----------



## chinamon (Jun 16, 2012)

i know that petsandponds carries the full line of hagen bulbs.


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

Any t5ho bulb fits, but pjs sells these glo bulbs for like 20 something.


----------



## lovevc (Nov 24, 2010)

default said:


> Any t5ho bulb fits, but pjs sells these glo bulbs for like 20 something.


thx got them at pj's


----------

